# Opt-In Welle is raus!



## Enythen (1. März 2012)

Heute gabs eine Beta Invite Welle.. Wieviele insgesamt rausgegangen sind weiß man noch nicht.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/3429854153?page=8#151

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/blog/3786563/Die_erste_Welle_europ%C3%A4ischer_Diablo_III-Beta-Einladungen_ist_auf_dem_Weg-01_03_2012#blog


----------

